# Doran Tire Pressure Monitoring System.



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Web link: Doran tire pressure monitoring system

After my recent experience of having 2 wheels come off (sheared wheel studs) our Outback, I decided I needed some type of tire monitoring system. A fellow Tundra owner recommended the Doran system. I placed my order and received it last week. I ordered the monitor and 4 sensors since we have a double axle trailer. I followed the instructions closely and the system is very easy to set up. I bought the optional suction cup windshield mounts and found out that I need to bend the metal brackets quite a bit to attach it to the windshield and to tilt the monitor unit out so that it could rest on the dash. Once I was satisfied with the location and angle of the monitor, I attached the mini rubber antenna and the power cord. Then I plugged it in and set it to the program mode, I inflated each tire to the recommended 50 psi. The monitor 'flashed' the position of the tire for the first sensor. Then I took the first sensor and carefully, but quickly screwed it onto the valve stem. Once the sensor was on and sending out a signal, the monitor detected it and then I moved onto the next wheel, repeating the process until all four sensors were on and transmitting.

When the sensor is screwed onto the valve stem the very first time it transmits the tire pressure to the monitor. I had used my trusty analog air pressure gauge (NOT the pencil type) to set the tire pressure at 50 psi per the tire manufacturer. However, when I mounted the first sensor it transmitted a tire pressure of 56 psi. I'm not sure how accurate the sensors are. The other three, showed the pressure between 55 and 56 psi per tire, so at least they are consistent. I have since ordered a digital tire pressure gauge from these folks: Hi-Tec digital tire gauge. My other pressure gauge is rather on the old side and may have lost some of it's accuracy.

This past weekend we traveled about 400 miles while towing the trailer with the monitoring system in place. This time around, I had no problems whatsoever. I did have peace of mind knowing that the tires were monitored and that I would not be caught with a leaking tire or a flat and not knowing about it until it was too late.

Once we were back home, I marked the sensors with fingernail polish identifying their positions relative to the trailer, then unscrewed them and stored them in a plastic zip-lock bag until the next trip. This way I will get them back on in the position that the monitor has recorded for each of them.

So far, so good.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Cool- Let us know how it works... I'm really interested! p.s.- I like the statement of how it works- "It is a wireless transmitter"... Geez, I hope so- you wouldn't get a hundred yards down the road before all those little wires from the tires would get all twisted!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Herbicidal,

In your post in another thread (post #44):

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...1950&st=30#

You had a question about whether or not the sensor would pick up a lost wheel.

"I believe that if a sensor comes off, either by itself or with a wheel attached you are also alerted. I could be wrong about this, but if the unit "knows" there were 4 sensors to start and now it's only reading 3, I would like to think some kind of warning would be displayed. I just can't find confirmation of that on the web site."-Herbicidal

Was there any information in the Doran operators manual that addressed this issue?

I hope so because I certainly don't want you to have to road test that "troubleshooting" issue (again).

Please advise.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Herbicidal,
> 
> In your post in another thread (post #44):
> 
> ...


I do believe I read it in the owners manual. I left it in the trailer and I'll check it when I get home tonight. I'll post the relevant info. I don't want to repeat that episode again either!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hereâ€™s a quote from page 13 of the owners manual:

â€œSignal check-in feature â€" A patent pending feature of the system is the check-in feature. Sensors send short millisecond check-in signal bursts regularly. As will all RF devices, a signal may be lost or interrupted. If a signal is lost or interrupted, the Monitor lights the wheel location with a solid light. This is not a low pressure alert. If this alert is received repeatedly from a wheel location, it may indicate a Sensor has been removed, lost or damaged, or that a good signal is not being received. Check that Sensor location.â€

Based upon the above info, I suspect that if I had this system at the time of the first "clunk" (first wheel coming off?) I would have had a solid light appear on the Monitor in that wheel location. This is something I could test by simply connecting everything up, then removing a Sensor and taking it out of transmit range (have one of my kids run with it down the street) to see if/when the solid light on the Monitor comes on.

As a side note, I checked the lug nuts with a torque wrench at virtually every stop we made this past weekend. I had it set to 95 ft lbs and at every stop I was able to tighten at least 5 out of 20 another 1/8 turn or less of the wrench. These are new rims, so I suppose there will be some 'beading in' for awhile. I will continue to take my torque wrench and religously check







the lug nuts probably until the end of time. It only takes about 3 minutes anyway. Time well spent in my opinion.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Herbicidal,

Thank you for your follow up clarification that the sensors will light up if a wheel comes off.

As for the torque you are using on your OB, shouldn't the torque rating be between 110-120? That's what is suggested for my 21RS.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

You're welcome!

I have aluminum after-market rims and per the manufacturer, 100 ft lbs would be the max. PDX_Doug chimed in at one point on the other thread and said he torque's his aftermarket rims to about 92 or 93 ft lbs. I'm pretty sure the original steel rims were at a higher amount.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Herb,

Glad to hear the Doran system seems to be working well for you. I think I will look into that as well.
Also, glad to hear your latest trip was, um, uneventful! That had to be a relief!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Doug! Yeah, I had to climb back into the saddle and get a SUCCESSFUL trip under my belt. Still, I was hyper sensitive to just about every little bump, jostle, random noise etc. Checking the torque on the lug nuts at virtually every stop helped to take my jitters down a notch since I knew the lug nuts were fine.







Since this past weekend was a 'dry' camping trip, I had the fresh water tank full, so that added alot more weight than the trip before, but everything worked perfectly. Plus now that I have the Doran system, my confidence is fully restored.

I have another weekend trip planned for November with just my son, over to the coast. Just a "guys" weekend. We'll sit around drinking 'Juicy Juice' at the campfire and eating s'mores. I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## jtwcummins (Mar 20, 2004)

I have been using the Doran system for almost 3 yrs. Have 8 transmitters, 4 for truck and 4 for the Outback. My experience is the system is very accurate. I set all the sensors up using a bicycle tire and portable 12v supply. Marked wheel positions as I went. If a sensor comes off the lite does go on solid. Before starting a trip I make sure all the tires are at pressure with a good gauge then check what the system shows. Largest deviation has been 1 pound. While traveling I use the system to view pressures at every stop. Has found slow leaks in my TV tires when not towing. Can have just the truck, trailer or both monitorted.

Heard to many stories about tires flying apart and damaging the trailer so figured the cost was worth the purchase. Trick is don't overtighten the sensors. I did on 1 and it had to be replaced because it was leaking.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent! I figured I was not the only person on this site to use it.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Herbicidal said:


> When the sensor is screwed onto the valve stem the very first time it transmits the tire pressure to the monitor. I had used my trusty analog air pressure gauge (NOT the pencil type) to set the tire pressure at 50 psi per the tire manufacturer. However, when I mounted the first sensor it transmitted a tire pressure of 56 psi. I'm not sure how accurate the sensors are. The other three, showed the pressure between 55 and 56 psi per tire, so at least they are consistent. I have since ordered a digital tire pressure gauge from these folks: Hi-Tec digital tire gauge. My other pressure gauge is rather on the old side and may have lost some of it's accuracy.


I received the new tire pressure gauge in the mail yesterday. I checked the air pressure on all 4 tires on the trailer and son of a gun, they were all 5-6 psi HIGHER than my "old" air pressure gauge said they were! So the pressure indicated by the sensors on the monitor were accurate!







The old gauge is now history.







If you have an older tire pressure gauge, it's probably time to invest in a new one, for safety and accuracy's sake. For me, this is probably the best $20 I've spent recently.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> When the sensor is screwed onto the valve stem the very first time it transmits the tire pressure to the monitor. I had used my trusty analog air pressure gauge (NOT the pencil type) to set the tire pressure at 50 psi per the tire manufacturer. However, when I mounted the first sensor it transmitted a tire pressure of 56 psi. I'm not sure how accurate the sensors are. The other three, showed the pressure between 55 and 56 psi per tire, so at least they are consistent. I have since ordered a digital tire pressure gauge from these folks: Hi-Tec digital tire gauge. My other pressure gauge is rather on the old side and may have lost some of it's accuracy.


I received the new tire pressure gauge in the mail yesterday. I checked the air pressure on all 4 tires on the trailer and son of a gun, they were all 5-6 psi HIGHER than my "old" air pressure gauge said they were! So the pressure indicated by the sensors on the monitor were accurate!







The old gauge is now history.







If you have an older tire pressure gauge, it's probably time to invest in a new one, for safety and accuracy's sake. For me, this is probably the best $20 I've spent recently.
[/quote]

Herbicidal,

I hate to do this BUT, what if your tires failed because they were OVERINFLATED the whole time?

Instead of a $400 tire monitoring system, all you may have needed was a new/accurate $15 digital pressure gauge.

Sorry.....I was just thinking maybe....


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Mgonzo2u said:


> When the sensor is screwed onto the valve stem the very first time it transmits the tire pressure to the monitor. I had used my trusty analog air pressure gauge (NOT the pencil type) to set the tire pressure at 50 psi per the tire manufacturer. However, when I mounted the first sensor it transmitted a tire pressure of 56 psi. I'm not sure how accurate the sensors are. The other three, showed the pressure between 55 and 56 psi per tire, so at least they are consistent. I have since ordered a digital tire pressure gauge from these folks: Hi-Tec digital tire gauge. My other pressure gauge is rather on the old side and may have lost some of it's accuracy.


I received the new tire pressure gauge in the mail yesterday. I checked the air pressure on all 4 tires on the trailer and son of a gun, they were all 5-6 psi HIGHER than my "old" air pressure gauge said they were! So the pressure indicated by the sensors on the monitor were accurate!







The old gauge is now history.







If you have an older tire pressure gauge, it's probably time to invest in a new one, for safety and accuracy's sake. For me, this is probably the best $20 I've spent recently.
[/quote]

Herbicidal,

I hate to do this BUT, what if your tires failed because they were OVERINFLATED the whole time?

Instead of a $400 tire monitoring system, all you may have needed was a new/accurate $15 digital pressure gauge.

Sorry.....I was just thinking maybe....
[/quote]
No worries! Granted I only found 1 of 2 wheel/tire combo's, but the one I did find, the tire was fine as far as it's integrity. Later it turned out that the rim it was mounted to was gouged deep enough on the _inside_ to leak air. America's Tire Co replace that rim at no charge after already replacing that exact same tire thinking the tire was damaged and leaking. Remember that the *wheel studs* sheared off at the hub (on both hubs), there was no evidence of tire failure. These were brand new radial, trailer specific tires that in hindsite were probably sitting at about 55-56 psi. Not that they couldn't fail, but from the evidence at hand it was not the tires.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Any chance those studs were _over tightened_ prior to their shearing?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm 99.9% sure they were. However, I watched the guy do the install and he started off with an air gun, but finished up with a torque wrench. Too much initial torque from the air gun?







I don't even know what he torqued them to. He discussed with another installer and I thought they agreed upon 100 ft. lbs. Lesson learned: loosen the lug nuts and retorque them yourself! I'm keeping them at 95 ft. lbs. as the new rims are aluminum.

I've gone out camping two other times now and I keep the torque wrench close at hand and I check the torque at every stop. This also forces me to do a walk around and perform a visual on the truck, trailer and hitch. Only takes a minute or two.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well due to my own dumb fault I managed to break off the little whip antenna at the top of the monitor about a month and a half ago.







I called up Doran Mfg and explained what I did. Per their request, I shipped the unit to them for evaluation. Their main tech guy who designs the prototypes looked at it and said he could not do a repair due to the nature of the break. At this point, I could buy a demo unit for $149 or they would send it out to another shop that is a division of the manufacturer and see what they could do. I said send it out. This was yesterday.

Doran must have overnighted it, because I received a call from Doug at Advantage PressurePro LLC and he said he couldn't repair it either. Again, I had two choices. He could send it to the actual manufacturer and see if they could repair it. However, that option would cost me a minimum of $35 and at least 30 days before I would even know if it could be fixed and for how much more $$$. OR, I could simply buy a brand new unit from Doug for 50% off and be done with it. The 50% discount was due to the fact I'm an existing customer and they want to take care of their customers.







PLUS, he can sell it to me cheaper than Doran Mfg can, for whatever reason. I took the 2nd option and for $85 a new unit is on it's way.









I'll try not to do THAT again!







Great customer service and very nice people to work with! Hmmm, what else can I buy from them? Oh...they sell LED lights too!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> Well due to my own dumb fault I managed to break off the little whip antenna at the top of the monitor about a month and a half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go! It's always nice when our own dumb-stuff ends on a positive note!!


----------

